# Please help identify this 1890s ladies bike



## fat tire trader (Nov 24, 2010)

Please help identify this 1890s ladies bike






More photos can be seen here
http://www.fattiretrading.com/1890sl.html

Thanks
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anyone recognize this bike?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like a Columbia I had.....


----------



## ace (Dec 20, 2013)

*1890s Ladies bike*

Looks like the same crank and fork design as my Stearns "Yellow Fellow". The bike has a decal on the head tube with no holes for a badge. Also the top of the fork crowns are stamped STEARNS.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Ace,
Your fork looks extremely similar to my fork, but your cranks are square while mine are round. I'll look at my fork crown to see if it might say Stearns...
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 20, 2013)

Any clear foto posted of the stampings of 'Stearns' on the fork crown
would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.

...... patric cafaro


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 20, 2013)

I had a Regal with a similar fork crown, I believe Stearns and Regal were the same company.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 20, 2013)

*pedal4416* ... thank you for your fast response.  Very strong design with the raised lettering !!!

Thank you, again ....... 

............  patric cafaro


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 20, 2013)

Stearns, Barnes and Syracuse - American Bicycle Company - 1900
By June 1900, the American Bicycle Company demanded that company founder, Edward C. Stearns, Herbert E. Maslin and Mrs. Avis Van Wagenen, of Syracuse, execute an agreement not to engage in the manufacture of bicycles in competition with A.B.C., who claimed they made an agreement with the Stearns company when their factory was sold to the combination. A.B.C. felt that Stearns was in violation of their contract because the Bretz Manufacturing Company, in which the parties were alleged to be interested, was notified to cease manufacture of both the Regal and Holland and "other machines" which closely resemble the Stearns and Barnes bicycles made by A.B.C. Both the Frontenac Cycle Company and Stearns Cycle Agency of Syracuse were warned against manufacture and sale of the machines, however, E. C. Stearns denied he was connected with the manufacture of bicycles and the Bretz Company also claimed their bicycles were different from the Stearns and Barnes bicycles.
A charge of conspiracy was filed when A.B.C. claimed its business had been damaged and asked for an injunction preventing the use of words Stearns, Yellow Fellow and Original Stearns Plant. A bill of complaint in the United States Court was served against the Stearns Bicycle Agency, Edward C. Stearns, individually and as a director, Herbert E. Maslin, individually and as president and director, and William A. Doubleday, as treasurer and director in which $200,000 damages were demanded. The suit was claimed to be the result of the manufacture and sale of the Regal bicycle in Syracuse.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 20, 2013)

*Giovanni* ... thanks for that quick reply.  

Your postings of historical information about 'the bicycle' ... 
reflect your love for 'the old wheel'. You continue to be a 
respected member of The CABE ... sharing documented 
evidence of the relationship of humans and bicycles .. of 
more than a century ago.

Your efforts are appreciated.

Thank you, Giovanni !!!

.............  patric


----------



## ace (Dec 21, 2013)

*Stearns crown*





Here's what the fork crown looks like on the Yellow Fellow. Thanks for all the historical info.


----------

